# Three choices only.....



## Captain Chaos (24/1/18)

I want your opinion on juice please. 
If you could choose only one of the following 3 juices, which one would you choose?
1. SNLV 18 
2. SNLV 18 ICE
3. XXX
Budget only allows one juice for now.
I currently have some SNLV 18 left. Love it. Thinking of trying one of the others.
Opinions galore please.


----------



## antonherbst (24/1/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> I want your opinion on juice please.
> If you could choose only one of the following 3 juices, which one would you choose?
> 1. SNLV 18
> 2. SNLV 18 ICE
> ...



@Oupa XXX all day everyday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (24/1/18)

Flip a coin  they all good

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (24/1/18)

If by XXX you mean the "Red Pill" then definitely that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (24/1/18)

Stosta said:


> If by XXX you mean the "Red Pill" then definitely that!


Either one will do

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (24/1/18)

XXX/Red Pill x2 so far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (24/1/18)

Vapington said:


> Flip a coin  they all good


Don't make it more difficult for me now..... please?


----------



## Strontium (24/1/18)

Snlv

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (24/1/18)

Red Pill/XXX

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Muttaqeen (24/1/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> I want your opinion on juice please.
> If you could choose only one of the following 3 juices, which one would you choose?
> 1. SNLV 18
> 2. SNLV 18 ICE
> ...



3.XXX would be the one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (24/1/18)

SNLV if you're using a dripper
XXX in a tank/RTA

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/1/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> I want your opinion on juice please.
> If you could choose only one of the following 3 juices, which one would you choose?
> 1. SNLV 18
> 2. SNLV 18 ICE
> ...



Hi there, you didnt mention this in your OP but if you can i would highly recommend trying out Decadent Clouds- Brain Freeze.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (24/1/18)

Red pill, always Red pill. Alternatively XXX
I must be honest I really like SNLV but I am not a huge fan of the Ice version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (24/1/18)

Thanks for all the replies.
XXX/Red Pill seems to be the winner here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (24/1/18)

@Captain Chaos Also get a bottle/Test out Panama by Wiener Vape @Rooigevaar Its a fantastic menthol/cool juice. You can't go wrong with either Red Pill or Panama. These 2 are my favourite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

